# Illinois Bottle Shows?



## Bottleworm (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anybody know about any upcoming bottle shows in Illinois? Or shows coming up next year? Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2012)

05 May 2013 (Sunday) Antioch, Illinois â€“ Antique Bottle Club of Northern Illinois, 38th Annual Antiques, Bottles and Collectables Show and Sale at the Antioch Senior Center, 817 Holbeck, Antioch, Illinois 60002, Open to customers 9:00 am to 3:00 pm. No early admission and no early birds, Set-up: Sunday morning 7:00 am to 9:00 am, Free admission and free appraisals, Antique Bottle Club of Northern Illinois, Contact: John Puzzo, Show Chairman, 679 Dane Street, Woodstock, Illinois, 60098, 815.338.7582, johnpuzzo@sbcglobal.net, FOHBC Member Club FOHBC


----------



## Bottleworm (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks to bad I can't go []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2012)

Man, your dance card fills up fast. [8D]

 Stay tuned, cuz I think Chicago is coming in late October & Belleville in November...


----------

